# A Summer Shave Is Not For Everyone



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Link to Pet Column article from the University of Illinois College of Veterinary Medicine:



A Summer Shave Is Not For Everyone





Joy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Interesting article but it seemed geared more for the bigger breeds whose coat textures serves a purpose. I think in the case of maltese, there is nothing 'wrong' with giving a summer cut


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Stacy...... I would not dream of shearing my Sheltie......I believe her double coat is insulated and keeps her cool. My Yorkie loved his puppy cut every summer.

My full coated Maltese lays out on the tile (trying to get cool- and she prefers the wire rack in her crate- again trying to get cooll) and she doesn't really like being outdoors in the FL heat.

My puppy cut girls seem to not mind the heat at all. In fact my puppy cut Emma loves wearing clothes when its cold or when its very cool air-conditioned. She has gone out and come in and wanted a sweater put on( to go back out).....she has put her head right in it trying to "get dressed"- a comical thing to behold.

My friend's Huskey really didn't like living in Florida. He moped when it was hot and he LOVED cold days ( its never really cold here)! But she was warned to never shear him by the vet. 

So I think it depends on the breed and your climate and where they live ( indoors vs outdoors- breed dependent)


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Ditto- I have never cut my Shelties hair. Other than to trim around her paws. Delilah I am attempting to grow her into full coat, JIC I do start showing her. Right now I am brushing her out twice a day. But if I do not show her then I will give her a shorter cut in the summers at least.

My Huskey I never shaved or trimmed either. She adored the cold, but in the Georgia hot and humid summers, she got all mopey and looked for shade or AC.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't have time to read the article, but yes, I found out on other all breed forums that shaving a double coated breed is very hazardous to the dog's health. I've heard from many groomerss that they will refuse to shave a *double coated breed*. But it's _not_ with maltese and other single coated breeds like poodles and yorkies. I wonder if is the same with shih tzus and lhasas? They are double coated, unlike our malts, but the majority of them are always cut down.

I've always wanted a Poeranian but I love them in little lion cuts in the summer. I thought that with soo much hair, the poor things would be so hot. The double coat insulates body heat but it also keeps the body cool in hot places, so shaving is never necessary.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

well I can talk only about shi tzu and lhasa. My lhasa loved his short cut and my daughter's shi tzu loved her short cut. But those are breeds that are used to short cuts. I would never dream to shave a sheltie or huskey. But also I would never buy a breed of dog that is more comfortable in Alaska and transplant him to Florida.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I do shave Wolfie sometimes but mostly due to mattes getting out of control.

Even in summer weather...he tends to shiver for a long time (weeks) after a close cut.

I prefer him in his longer hair but can't keep the mattes away. Its a combo of me not 'getting' it, his thick cottony, wavy hair and laziness.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

we never shave our dogs. they're long-haired wiener dogs. we never found the need to, we just get them wet if they look hot. it cools them down and they don't seem to mind ^-^!

p.s. this is only a few miles away from where i live


----------

